# Supercharged 2005+ Frontier?



## Crashsector (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey everyone. I was hit with an epiphany the other day while I should have been working.

The V6 in the Frontier is a VQ40, supposedly just the same block from the 350Z (VQ35) but with a longer stroke (and various other minor tuning adjustments). I know there are quite a few supercharger kits out there for the VQ35 and that just begs the question... would they fit on the VQ40?

Electrical, tuning, and hood-clearance issues aside, I'm wondering if it could work. I know the biggest problem with this would be the location of the throttle body but that *could* be worked with.

Anyone have any insight?

P. S.: I could be completely off base with some of these facts. Feel free to challenge them.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Crashsector said:


> Hey everyone. I was hit with an epiphany the other day while I should have been working.
> 
> The V6 in the Frontier is a VQ40, supposedly just the same block from the 350Z (VQ35) but with a longer stroke (and various other minor tuning adjustments). I know there are quite a few supercharger kits out there for the VQ35 and that just begs the question... would they fit on the VQ40?
> 
> ...


In answer to most of your questions, I'd have to say, I don't know.

I just wanted to point out that you'd have to consider stock compression ratio also. The stock 2005 model might have too high of a ratio to run a supercharger.


----------



## sighter (Jul 12, 2005)

*Supercharger for '05?*

Here is info and a pic of the kit for the 350z (Hold on to your wallet):

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?id=62706&main=1

Stillen also has one coming out for the Titan!:

http://www.stillen.com/supertrucks.asp

After reading up on the 350z kit, you can see there is a lot of R&D that goes into it. I don't think it would would work on the Frontier at all. The good news would be that Stillen has done their homework to integrate a 7th injector and the blower size needed would be the same or close to what they already have on the 350z. With the Xterra and Frontier representing some good sales numbers, maybe a kit will come for the 4.0 v6 platform.

I had a blower on my 2000 V6 Tacoma and also had a 2000 Lightning. The TRD Toyota kit was crude but did work. The SVT Ford kit was awesome. 

I would love to see availability on Frontier a kit at an affordable cost!


----------



## TiGER (Aug 8, 2005)

I spoke with a Stillen rep a few days ago, and their VQ40DE supercharger kit will be available in 2-3 months. It's already out of R&D, but they want to release the Titan/Armada kit first.

Stage 1 should see roughly 300rwhp, and retail for (hold onto your wallets) approx. $4,900!


----------



## RustyJCNC (Apr 3, 2005)

That thing is mean, but very expensive.


----------

